# Desperate plea: Portrait orientation preservation.



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Dear developers everywhere, please please pleeeaaase let me know if you can help.*
*The problem:* the rotation of pictures taken in portrait.
Specifically this applies to my Droid X. I suspect it is also a problem with other devices.


*What I'm asking (begging) for:* someone to design a camera app that resolves this problem, preferably without sacrificing picture quality or app speed.

*Rationale:* As I'm sure many of you have experienced, it's far more convenient to take a picture vertically in MANY situations.

*Current (awful) solutions:*
1) Use the Vignette camera app.
2) Use a second program after snapping a photo to rotate and preserve orientation.


*Why these solutions are insufficient:*
1) Vignette is a very very poor app. It is incredibly slow, takes awful pictures and just seems to be generally disagreeable.
2) Rotating and saving picture orientation after the fact 1 isn't a solution.... it's a one way trip to the psych ward after it drives you to insanity.


*Why this matters:*
It's infuriating to have to look at your pictures rotated
It's a massive pain to try to rectify the situation
It makes it extremely difficult to share pictures correctly oriented via SMS, Facebook, Twitter, Email, etc.


Again, I'm begging someone to help out here. Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone wanna weigh in on this? :/


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

So basically you're looking to have a camera app that still takes landscape oriented pictures (widescreen style) when the phone is held in portrait? That doesn't sound too hard, if you're happy with the stock AOSP camera or the CM camera I can give it a shot, I'd rather not write a whole app myself just for this.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't really know about how cameras work... but it seems like this may not be possible? If the camera takes wide angle shots, it can only take them in one direction. It would be physically impossible to preserve ALL quality for a landscape shot in portrait.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"x.v_ said:


> I don't really know about how cameras work... but it seems like this may not be possible? If the camera takes wide angle shots, it can only take them in one direction. It would be physically impossible to preserve ALL quality for a landscape shot in portrait.


Good point, that seems more like what was being asked, I thought it was more like holding portrait and then having a sideways landscape because it was wanted that way.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I know some people obsess about pictures that fill the entire phone screen. I don't really need that. You know how you can turn most point and shoot cameras any which way and take pictures? Well they will typically notice what orientation you've taken the picture in and preserve that orientation. That's all I want.

If you can just modify an existing app to snap quick photos that preserves the orientation and that aren't horrible quality, without taking an hour to capture and save each picture then you've made exactly what I want.

If I could have a cherry on top (not necessary at all) I'd choose "touch anywhere on the screen to shoot".

Thanks for the response guys!


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Spike (Aug 13, 2011)

Dude, did u have a play with wallpaper wizardrii? Might help with some things. Free in mkt.


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Never played with that app, but again, I'm looking more for a camera app that preserves orientation. I'm fully aware of solutions to correct orientation after the picture is taken. That's not what I'm looking for though.

I want a camera (besides Vignette) to preserve orientation (and take quick halfway decent photos) without having to modify the picture after snapping it.


----------

